# Swimming Pool Complex at Hotel Kosmos Belgium



## rectory-rat (Nov 11, 2010)

I already have a report on here about the hotel itself, but forgot all about the great pool complex. We found it walking through some woods before we ever found the hotel, and it really is a fantastic thing. Totally hidden from sight it lost its license in 2002 due to not being accessable to emergency services, which eventually caused the demise of the whole place, which is now undergoing some kind of redevelopment programme. It has been ripped apart and burnt more than once, and anything of value has gone, but still well worth a look.
Hope you enjoy the pics






View from the hilltop





Old water slide





Almost enough water to swim in





Old vendors are still here





I could hardly resist having a go....!!!





Second visit now.......it's all been stripped a bit more





The pump room





Chlorine bottles lying around everywhere





How did that get there





Old changing room hangers in an old stable nearby (also had an old donkey living in it!)





Pool-keepers cottage?!?

Thanks for looking!!!!!


----------



## KooK. (Nov 11, 2010)

hehe, cool, looks like super funs.


----------



## rectory-rat (Nov 11, 2010)

It's a great place, give youself a couple of hours and a very old pair of swimming trunks


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 11, 2010)

I like the look of this place,dont spose its near Dadipark by any chance?


----------



## rectory-rat (Nov 11, 2010)

Must admit I hadn't heard of Dadipark until now, doing a bit of research it looks great. It is also less than an hour's drive away. Hotel Kosmos is on the 'Rodeburg' (Red Mountain) near the town of Westouter-it's easy enough to see on google maps if you look round a bit!


----------

